# footwear for cold weather



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

does anyone have a fail proof way of keeping your feet warm. here is my situation. i have to travel through water to get to my stand so i wear knee high rubber boots. they have insulation but not much maybe 600 gram. i wear one pair normal sock covered with a pair or wool socks. and on these really cold days its not enough. i tried toe warmers but because my boots are rubber and the warmers are air activated they don't work cause my boots don't breathe. any idea


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HOW MUCH WATER? HOW DEEP?

Right now TSC has 8" 800grn Waterproof ROCKIES on sale. $80!
I've had mine for 6-7 years. nice & light & WARM.

IF you have deep water to go through, like over 4",,,,,, 
I use a knee-high 'pull-over' construction boot OVER my Rockies and just kick 'em off when I get there,,,, if I'm up in a stand. (use a plastic bag over rockies to aid slip-on)
No need to take 'em off if in a blind. X-tra warm!

I also bought a knee-high rubber hunting boot with 600grams of insulation.
They are also nice & warm but started to leak around the heal AFTER ONE SEASON!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I would ask what it is you are calling a regular sock under the wool socks.

If they are 100% cotton, then get rid of them. Switch to a thermal synthetic sock liner like polyester or polypropylene blends. Then go with a wool-synthetic blend thick outer sock.

If that doesn't work then shop for better boots but with the insulated rubber boots it usually is the socks that are the problem or the insulation is too light. 800 gram boots should fix that.


----------



## Dr47 (Jan 16, 2011)

Boot blankets work real well if the hunter is on a stand. You can't walk in them.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Change your Socks when your feet get Cold.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

buckeye dan said:


> I would ask what it is you are calling a regular sock under the wool socks.
> 
> If they are 100% cotton, then get rid of them. Switch to a thermal synthetic sock liner like polyester or polypropylene blends. Then go with a wool-synthetic blend thick outer sock.
> 
> If that doesn't work then shop for better boots but with the insulated rubber boots it usually is the socks that are the problem or the insulation is too light. 800 gram boots should fix that.


X2 on the cotton socks , they will cause your feet to sweat . I have always worn rubber boots when deer hunting no matter what the weather conditions are and IMO the Muck Boots are by far the best I have over worn . Other insulated rubber boots I have worn in the past just didnt cut it . I usually just wear a wool sock when moving around a bit , but when on stand I also wear a thin liner sock under my wool socks . Fox River makes a good liner sock , they can be found almost anywhere that sells wool socks .


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

I bought a pair of Rocky Sport Utility boots ($80) last year. They're 10in waterproof boots with 1000g Thinsulate. they are by far the best hunting related purchase I have made. They keep my feet warm the whole time. I also have to cross a creek about 6 inches deep on a good day, and they keep my socks warm too.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Iceb...gclid=CPWgqKiLirsCFQISMwodFH4Ayw&gclsrc=aw.ds
These will solve the problem.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

First step, as others have said, swap the normal socks for a pair of moisture wicking liner socks. 

Also, I've used warmers without issue in rubber boots, uninsulated steel toes to be exact, and they worked fine. Maybe try a different brand. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I wear a pair of rubber bottom and leather top boots. I found a pair of toe warmer insoles on ebay that I use with the toe warmers and they work great for me. but its really hard to find those insoles. I have 3 or 4 extra sets that I bought up when I would find them on ebay. just go to ebay and type in heat factory insoles. then click on follow this search and you'll get emails when new ones are posted. or just do a search every couple of days.

im really surprised the toe warmers didn't work for you. the hand warmers don't work in rubber boots but the toe warmers are designed to work with very little air. try using them and wiggle your toes often to make sure they are getting air. good luck.
sherman


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm going to change the normal socks like most of u said and see how that works and go from there


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have never been able to keep my feet warm in rubber boots. If I were you and had a different pair of insulated boots, I'd pack them in and change when I got to my stand.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Misdirection said:


> I have never been able to keep my feet warm in rubber boots. If I were you and had a different pair of insulated boots, I'd pack them in and change when I got to my stand.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


There's an idea! I once talked to a ranger at a State Park about deer hunting, and he advised me about a certain spot. You can make about a mile and a half walk on the 4 wheel drive trail, or cut across the creek and shorten your walk to about a quarter mile! But, where you have to cross the creek calls for hippers at least. So, he would wear his hippers until he got across the creek, then change into his regular boots (which were tied to or in his backpack), then stash the hippers somewhere and go hunting. Adapt and overcome.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

1200 gram thins update rubber boots and disposable boot warmers. Hunted wv last Monday in 16 degrees. Sat for 4 hours. Feet were the only things warm.

Get the kind of foot warmers that are the pad that has tape in the bottom to keep them in place.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

These things keep my feet toasty warm and have 800 grams of thinsulate. I will tell you experience has lead me to wear medium thickness new wool socks and not to tie my boots so tight. key is air and circulation. now when it gets into the teens for temps I take my boot buddies in and slip them over my boots for added warmth. 

I also have a pair of tall rubber hunting boots by Muck with 1200 grams... but I have yet to use them... my bro got the same pair and says his feet never get cold.


----------

